# Grammar Nazi Contest



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2010)

Post common errors with google-determined (cause it's easy to show) score as follows. I start with 257 for "less moves":
http://www.google.com/search?q=site:speedsolving.com+"less+moves"

Yeah I call it "contest" for fun, do also post stuff with lower scores, no need to always improve the record.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=66c068866a123d01

3, yeah.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 12, 2010)

Fun idea  306 with "different than".

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...rent+than"&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=280187d6f0589da0

-Joe


----------



## jiggy (Sep 12, 2010)

215 with "Friedrich"

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=652e0df67dbfff88

123 with "Fredrich"

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=652e0df67dbfff88


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2010)

516 with "definately"
http://www.google.com/search?q=site:speedsolving.com+"definately"


----------



## Owen (Sep 12, 2010)

[URL="http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22less+moves%22#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22practise%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=280187d6f0589da0"]http://www.google.com/#q=site:speedsolving.com+%22practise%22&hl=en&fp=ab5cdb1806fef4aa[/URL]

"practise"

With 1,860.

EDIT: I think it's spelled practice... Might be wrong...


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

Owen said:


> [URL="http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22less+moves%22#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22practise%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=280187d6f0589da0"]http://www.google.com/#q=site:speedsolving.com+%22practise%22&hl=en&fp=ab5cdb1806fef4aa[/URL]
> 
> "practise"
> 
> With 1,860.



NOU


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=66c068866a123d01

612 with Rubix.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2010)

Owen said:


> That's spelling though, does it still count?



Yeah, sure. This is just for fun anyway. Note however that "practise" is correct as verb in British English.


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2010)

if therefore

EDIT: DAMMIT
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6052204b889acdd8


----------



## Owen (Sep 12, 2010)

1420 for "evar".

I know, most people say that intentionally, but it's still funny.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 12, 2010)

(About) 1,500 for "Rubiks", as opposed to "Rubik's"

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=652e0df67dbfff88

Much of that is probably lazyness, however.


----------



## nck (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#s...q=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&qscrl=1&fp=91d06f46b57be343

193 peices


----------



## nck (Sep 12, 2010)

jiggy said:


> (About) 1,500 for "Rubiks", as opposed to "Rubik's"
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=652e0df67dbfff88
> 
> Much of that is probably lazyness, however.



http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#s...q=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&qscrl=1&fp=91d06f46b57be343

21 "lazyness" lol


----------



## jiggy (Sep 12, 2010)

nck said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > (About) 1,500 for "Rubiks", as opposed to "Rubik's"
> ...


Damn it!! =p


----------



## mr. giggums (Sep 12, 2010)

1390 with Rubiks
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22rubiks%22&btnG=Google+Search&rlz=1R2TSHB_enUS328&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22rubiks%22&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=9085ebf0eb5276e9

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 12, 2010)

313 for "englisch"
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=66c068866a123d01


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 313 for "englisch"



Argh, scoring flaw... almost all of those seem to be just one signature shown everywhere.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

14 for "megamix"

47 for "anarubix"

5 for "roobix"


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2010)

2440 for "alot"


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

54 for mastermorphinx


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

77 for Cubist

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...m+"cubist"&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=280187d6f0589da0


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6052204b889acdd8

'an x' 363
(idk if an x is right because x is a weird letter)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6052204b889acdd8
> 
> 'an x' 363
> (idk if an x is right because x is a weird letter)



Since "x" is verbalized in English as "eks", the "an" would precede it.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2010)

a/an usage is based on sound, not spelling.


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 12, 2010)

grammer gets 95

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

grammar gets 601. 1/7 spelled it wrong :fp


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 12, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 54 for mastermorphinx



Mefferts has it as "Master Pyramorphi*n*x". I'm not sure which is right, but that is probably what causes the confusion. (Not talking about the name, but rather the inclusion/exclusion of the n)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 54 for mastermorphinx
> ...



My point, exactly.
The shortened term has become "Mastermorphix," but the full name is "Master Pyramorphi*n*x."
This has intrigued me for the longest of time.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 12, 2010)

There are 107 results for "should of".


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

191 for isnt


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

194 for LightTake


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 12, 2010)

610 for "Rubix"

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6052204b889acdd8


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a submission, but I don't know how to filter it further.

13,900 results of the word "your"

I'm willing to bet that a decently large percentage of these are misused such as in the following sentences:

"So you mean *your* going to the competition?"
"*Your* an idiot" <------- This one is common in flame threads, and always makes me lol irl

etc.

Anyone have any ideas on how to sift out the improper uses out of the 13,900 or so results of the word? My personal opinion is that this is one of the highest grammar misuses on the entire forum. That and perhaps "there" in place of "they're," but I think "your" replacing "you're" is probably more common.

Chris


----------



## Rune (Sep 12, 2010)

10 for algorythm
and 10 for algorythms


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 12, 2010)

233 for "noone"

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:speedsolving.com+"noone"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Rune (Sep 12, 2010)

10 for Pochman


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

293 for "you and I"
It's probably used correctly more than half of the time though.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 12, 2010)

31 for Rediculous.. would have thought more


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

111 for "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 111 for "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"



lolwat?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 111 for "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"
> ...



It's in a few people's signatures.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 12, 2010)

301 for "youre"
9640 for "im"  doiwin?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmmm. How would I search for uncapitalized i's?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 12, 2010)

33 for Piraminx.

230 for I can has.

I expected more then 4 for can I has.

119 for can not.

Only 7 for speedsolvin?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

956 of 'thar'. But Sarah has 2000 posts


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> 9640 for "im"  doiwin?



Wow, that's a good one! Yeah that's a potential winner in my opinion.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 12, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 33 for Piraminx.
> 
> 230 for I can has.
> 
> ...



304


----------



## Owen (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.google.com/#q=site:speedsolving.com+%22dont%22&hl=en&fp=ab5cdb1806fef4aa

I think the winner would be "i" but there is not way to find out...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> That and perhaps "there" in place of "they're,"



Yeah, a few days ago I saw one sentence with "there ... there" that should've been "their ... they're".

Btw, is there anything wrong with my "should've" above? My spell checker marks it red and its correction suggestions are all wrong.


----------



## ianini (Sep 12, 2010)

312 for "try and"

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=91d06f46b57be343


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > That and perhaps "there" in place of "they're,"
> ...



I saw one a few days ago which should have said "they're there" and it said "there their".


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 12, 2010)

speedcubin'


----------



## Slash (Sep 12, 2010)

497 for "aint"
1700 for "dont"
1060 for "da"(not the Russian "yes"... like im da best)
sorry if any of them was searched before me.


----------



## flee135 (Sep 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > That and perhaps "there" in place of "they're,"
> ...



I've been taught that the contraction "should've" does not actually exist. I think there are other words like this like "would've" and "could've," but they don't show up on my spell-checker as incorrect. After doing a google search for these words, though, it seems most sources consider this contraction grammatically correct.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

Some idiot spelled "jim" wrong...owait =(


----------



## imaghost (Sep 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > That and perhaps "there" in place of "they're,"
> ...



I think should've is slang and hasn't been added to the dictionary yet. Other words have like ain't. 


20,300 for the word "the"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:speedsolving.com+"stachu"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

1130 for "Stachu"
It should be statue, obviously.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2010)

Owen said:


> http://www.google.com/#q=site:speedsolving.com+%22dont%22&hl=en&fp=ab5cdb1806fef4aa
> 
> I think the winner would be "i" but there is not way to find out...



I also think there is no way to find out how often "not" is used when "no" was meant.

(my personal weakness is simply writing to fast and not checking what I wrote so I write things like know when I mean now and I suck at choosing between than and then and some of my sentences are between brackets/parentheses while they shouldn't be and I type things like a/b in very long sentences that are not very nice to read but I hope that all of what I wrote here is ok/okay and not to/too difficult]

Obviously, the most common error would be the misuse of avg that should be capitalised like AvG.

P.S., pants are trousers


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

HI AVG NICE TO SEE YOU BACK.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> HI AVG NICE TO SEE YOU BACK.



nice capitals you have on your keyboard 

I have another suggestion, but also don't know how to search for it: 3x3 when 3x3x3 is meant. (these puzzles are 3 dimensional you know?)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > HI AVG NICE TO SEE YOU BACK.
> ...



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ng.com+3x3+-3x3x3&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

The minus sign/hyphen helps with that.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.google.com/#q=site:speedsolving.com+%22dont%22&hl=en&fp=ab5cdb1806fef4aa
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > HI AVG NICE TO SEE YOU BACK.
> ...



Well, if someone say '3x3 cube' then it's pretty obvious how many units the other side has.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I know about the use of the minus sign, but it will still list all the hits in signatures. I guess it is better than nothing. Anyway, it is listed as "About 41,000 results"



Sa967St said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Yes, it doesn't matter if someone says *3x3x3 cube*, *3x3 cube* or *3 cube* or even just cube. But for some reason n x n has gotten so popular even though it is just plain wrong. Adding the word cube makes it a little better indeed but I would argue that it is strange to describe 2 dimensions of a cube.

@JeffDelucia: Were you quoting for future reference, fearing that the original would be altered, or did you just forget to type?

@JeffDelucia: My bad, nice correction. Should have added that "too" the list of common mistakes


----------



## shelley (Sep 12, 2010)

Owen said:


> [URL="http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22less+moves%22#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22practise%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=280187d6f0589da0"]http://www.google.com/#q=site:speedsolving.com+%22practise%22&hl=en&fp=ab5cdb1806fef4aa[/URL]
> 
> "practise"
> 
> ...



Entry disqualified. Both spellings are accepted in different variants of English, and Speedsolving.com is an international forum.



Kirjava said:


> 2440 for "alot"



http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 2440 for "alot"



Thom I hate you! I read Stefan's post, immediately went to the link and put in "alot" and saw the 2400 results, I was like oh man I blew that out of the water! Then before I put it I made sure it wasn't posted before, arg!


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 12, 2010)

17,800 for "+1"
65 for "Wrong section"


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2010)

I approve of being anal about grammar when you're correct, but sometimes people end up reciting rules that just aren't. So be careful. Some rules were only thought up to try to make the grammar of English more like that of Latin; some rules only apply to American English but not British, or vice versa; some things are only wrong in certain situations and have legitimate uses; some rules simply point out an informal usage and thus are only applicable in formal writing (which a forum is not). Not to mention the ones where Google will bring up correct usages.



Spoiler



"Different than" has legit uses. "Practise" is OK in British English (but only as a verb). Google searches for "im", "you and I", "more then", etc. show many results which are grammatically fine. "Can not" is acceptable. "I can has" is informal (because it's a meme). "Try and" is informal/colloquial. Many "da" results are part of Asian names, or used jokingly/sarcastically. "3x3" is fine IMO.


----------



## Erzz (Sep 12, 2010)

5 for An affect (well, 6 now)
1 for A affect (well, 2 now)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 12, 2010)

1100 for noob
1 for narb
79 for newb
49 for boxxy
1530 for orangina. <---- :O
470 for cake
416 for Faz
2260 for Feliks
4550 for Erik
2050 for Woner


----------



## Diniz (Sep 12, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> 1100 for noob
> 1 for narb
> 79 for newb
> 49 for boxxy
> ...



Did you read the thread?


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 12, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> 1100 for noob
> 1 for narb
> 79 for newb
> 49 for boxxy
> ...





StefanPochmann said:


> Post common errors...



Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&site=webhp&source=hp&q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22christian+cuber%22+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=91d06f46b57be343

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=site:speedsolving.com+3x3+-3x3x3&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&q=site%3Aspeedsolving.com+%22d-bone%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=91d06f46b57be343


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

611


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha 160 for competion.
5330 for Sela.
273 for Ri (when R' is meant).

Note: This isn't grammar related, but "search function" only returned 210.


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 12, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 611



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=452589&postcount=32

...


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Siraj A. said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > 611
> ...



Stop copying me


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 12, 2010)

USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION

Not grammar but still.


----------



## beingforitself (Sep 12, 2010)

"pochman" 234

"stefen pochmann" 2

"steven pochmans" 1


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 12, 2010)

rickcube said:


> USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION
> 
> Not grammar but still.





JTW2007 said:


> "search function" only returned 210.



How?


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> 2260 for Feliks
> 4550 for Erik
> 2050 for Woner





JTW2007 said:


> 5330 for Sela.



If we're having a competition; about 11500 for "Dene"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

20,300 for "boobs"

Not going to lie, this is a glitch. If you have safesearch active the word is filtered out so I'm guessing that the 20,300 is the total of results, as if you were to use a wild card character.

If we still count "cuber" as the wrong term then 23,1000 is a pretty high count.

I guess this makes me wrong with the "total results" idea. Hrm. I put in " " and still got 20,300 but oh well.


----------



## mr. giggums (Sep 13, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I guess this makes me wrong with the "total results" idea. Hrm. I put in " " and still got 20,300 but oh well.



U 49,900


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 14, 2010)

383 for speedcubin.


----------



## theace (Sep 15, 2010)

1,400 Results for die


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 15, 2010)

377 for lolwut


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

106 for "should of"
86 for "could of"

Inspired by Joker.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 17, 2010)

Canada vs. America Junior D hehe don't kill me) 
21800


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 17, 2010)

kirjava 4120


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2010)

6 for "an a rubix"

...and all of them are mine, or quotes of mine


----------



## Godmil (Sep 21, 2010)

46 for "could care less"


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 23, 2010)

The name of this thread remind me of this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4vf8N6GpdM


----------



## Kian (Sep 23, 2010)

Godmil said:


> 46 for "could care less"


 
not a grammar problem, just dumb. same would go for intensive purposes.

On point: There are so many things that would be impossible to link here. The misuse of commas/apostrophes and horrifying subject-verb agreement (even by native English speakers) is atrocious in many cases. Unclear antecedents are also in vogue. 

My main pet peeves are not those that relate to a lower level of English literacy like unclear antecedents or a failure to use commas correctly. The worst are those issues that are easily checked. Misusing your/you're, their/there/they're, effect/affect, it's/its, then/than, etc. These are things everyone should learn. If you don't care enough to make yourself look competent here, please do it for your future schooling/profession. There is nothing more obvious to an adult like myself than (not then) someone that not only doesn't understand basic grammatical rules but doesn't even care enough to look them up. This can greatly alter my opinion of someone's level of competence. There (not their or they're) is no excuse for those sort of mix ups -- ever.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 23, 2010)

i tought this thread is racism


----------



## mrCage (Sep 23, 2010)

Kian said:


> There is nothing more obvious to an adult like myself than (not then) someone that not only doesn't understand basic grammatical rules but doesn't even care enough to look them up. This can greatly alter my opinion of someone's level of competence. There (not their or they're) is no excuse for those sort of mix ups -- ever.


 
I thought the correct grammar was to say someone WHO doesn't understand? Yes i'm a deliberate nazi now ...

Per


----------



## Rinfiyks (Sep 23, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> 106 for "should of"
> 86 for "could of"
> 
> Inspired by Joker.


 
278 

Edit:
"I *could, of* course..." is proper grammar though


----------



## Carrot (Sep 23, 2010)

114,000 results for "speedcubing"... Did I win? xD (it's spelled Speedcubin  )

11,500 results for "3x3"... It should be 3x3x3 in most of the cases lol..


----------



## flan (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6f32b8af52b7e0b8

29 for funner


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 23, 2010)

wont - 251
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6f32b8af52b7e0b8

youre - 329
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6f32b8af52b7e0b8

cant - 668
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6f32b8af52b7e0b8


dont - 1720
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...m+"dont"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 23, 2010)

637 for "help me"
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=7b3e9e0669ddb0a1

403 for "speedcubin"
http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=7b3e9e0669ddb0a1


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

190 results for silicon
32 results for bestest
36 results for diangsheng
2 results for coobes
6 results for rubicks
17 results for megamix
49 results for pyramix
1430 results for use the search function


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 27, 2010)

"cubics"
About 1,010,000 results (0.16 seconds)


----------

